# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Amerika'daki İmam

## bozok

*Amerika'daki İmam* 



Togan Yayıncılık 

Â» Araştırma
Â» İnceleme

Ergenekon tertibiyle yaklaşık 2.5 yıldır cezaevinde olan yazar bu kitabıyla Fetullah Gülen'in bilinmeyenlerine ışık tutuyor.

Kitapta Fetullah Gülen'in soyu ile ilgili tüm bilgilerin yanında İslamla telifi mümkün olmayan eylemlerine yer veriliyor.

Gülen'in bir ayda hazırladığı risalesinde; Allah'ın sıfalarını eksik bildiğini, Cuma'nın şartlarını bilmediğini, namazın şartlarından habersiz olduğunu, mezhepler ve mezhep imamları hakkında hiçbir bilgisinin olmadığını belgeliyor. 



http://www.ilknokta.com/urun/102166/...daki-Imam.html


* * *

*Biliyor musunuz*

*ERGENEKON* adı verilen davadan neredeyse iki yıla yakındır tutuklu bulunan yazar *Ergun Poyraz*’ın, ‘Mustafa Kemal’in askerleri, Dr. *Necip Hablemitoğlu* ve E. Binbaşı *İhsan Güven’*e adadığı’ *‘Amerika’daki İmam’* (Togan Yayıncılık) adlı son kitabının sonunda “Cumhuriyet’in temellerine koymaya kalktıkları bombalar gün gelecek ellerinde patlayacaktır. O gün yakındır, hem de çok yakın... Hem de hiç ummadıkları kadar yakın” dediğini...


29.12.2009 / YALüIN BAYER / HüRRİYET

----------

